# Custom mouse dolls? :P



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been working on these for a few days now... I'm proud of myself. x)










The two on the top were just defaults. 
The one on the bottom, is my girl Vishnu! 
Whadd'ya think? 

I can make some of these for other people too, but I'm not sure if I want to make requests wide open right now. x)

Charlie! For Zany:


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you! 
I make these in MS Paint. I have a biiiiiig line of deer ones too.
I'm going to make more coat colours soon, so eventually, there will be ones that people could use for their own personal mice. 

And if a mouse has a special marking, like the broken marked ones, I can make the marks custom to the mouse! ^-^


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

That is super!! I wish I had the ability to do things like that on the computer!! If you take requests later, I want some of mine done!!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Lemme know what kinda of mice you have, and I'll see if I can make a few of them.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Lemme know what kinda of mice you have, and I'll see if I can make a few of them.


You might regret saying that :lol: I have a few siamese foxes so one of them would be mega cute. There are a few dove tans, a chocolate brown tan, a pure black (quite a few actually, have a peek viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3084 ) Thankies in advance if you are able to do anything at all!!!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I added Charlie for you, Zanie.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> I added Charlie for you, Zanie.


I love it  :thx :clap He looks fab!! I'm adding him as my signature     Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll probably try out some of your other mice too. But some of them are at funny angles so it's hard to see all of their markings. x)


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I really appreciate it - my art abilities and computer abilities are almost nonexistent!! Feel free to have a nosey at theirr piccies on photobucket (but be warned, I have _way_ too many piccies of my mice!!!! (Quite a few of them I haven't sorted into albums yet ) http://s889.photobucket.com/home/zany_toon/index


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you do agouti mice?


----------

